# 4 Color process started good but got bad



## bumpusma (Apr 16, 2009)

Printing 4 color process with a white base and a dark brown spot. Started off pretty good, but magenta level kept creeping up until we just had to stop. Any ideas? Pics below

Compare

Close up 1

Close up 2


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

4color process inks are intended for being printed wet on wet, directly onto light fabrics. It's the white base that is causing inconsistent prints. Try flashing between every color. That design would be a better candidate for simulated process or index printing (in the future. with 4collor process browns and greys can difficult to achieve some times but that design would probably look nice with just a white, black grey and brown screen. also, tiny black dots on a underbase require a light, crisp pass so they don't gain too much, the black font need more pressure to look dark and rich directly on the fabric, so one K screen for the dogs and one for the font, would look better.


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

Printor is spot on in their reply. 4 color process is designed to be printed wet on wet. They are transparent inks and will probably flashing would be a good option. That design would be a great candidate for sim. process. probably do-able in 4 or 5 opaque colors at most right on top of that color of shirt you are doing without an underbase.

Also is this being done on a manual or automatic press? Manual.. you will always get different results shirt to shirt as it is seldom that your stroke will be 100% consistent from stroke to stroke. Too light or too much pressure... even the slightest difference will alter the final result. It takes practice and patience to do 4 color manually with very little difference in results... well differences that the customer will notice. We, the printers, we notice it right off the bat.


----------



## ink slinger4 (Jan 21, 2016)

Been there... sigh. As stated to the previous replies, CMYK process is designed to be printed wet, wet directly to fabric. Often multiple test prints are required to reveal the actual final print colors. In the past for shorter (less than 100) runs I would stop every 6-7 shirts and wipe down screens. If it happens consistently then have the art department or artist pull back on the overall dot size (halftone percentage) for the magenta.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

Check if you have mixed all the colour properly if yes then there might be some problem with the mess. most important check your white color. there might be some problem with it


----------

